# somthing crazy



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ok so i was out deer hunting tonight and saw somthing i couldnt believe i saw i saw this!# walking up this downed tree and i was looking at it and it had a small chickmonk in its mouth i was watching it and it started to do what looked like it was eating it i mean i couldnt believe what i was seeing im almost 100% positive it was eating it i just wanna know has anyone ever seen anything thing like this i was in awww when i saw it


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I've heard of them eatin baby birds and eggs out of nests but that is crazy probably never see that again. Squirrels are turning carnivore kill em before they eat you


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have seen a chipmonk ambush a bird and eat it. Never a squirrel though. Nature doesn't really surprise me any more.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

lol i bet to see the chickmon ambush the bird was crazy i wish i would have saw the!# kill the chickmonk but idk i guess we will just have to kill befor they kill us


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They were probably just making out. Squirrels often date outside their species
but rarely tell their parents.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

aahhaha thats funny


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

they will and do eat meat , just not alot of it , squirrels will eat just about anything that dont eat them first


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

Keep an eye on your nuts........


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I know I won't be falling asleep while squirrel hunting again!


----------

